# Smoked Deviled Eggs



## autoferret (Apr 4, 2010)

So yesterday I got the idea to smoke some eggs read some very different ways to smoke them.  This is the way I did it and it worked for me.

Put 8 eggs on the far side of the smoker away from the heat.  Smoker Probe read 245ish most of the day.  And i smoked them for just under 3 hours.  I pealed one right way and wasn't very impressed.   Let the other sit over night in the fridge and boy what a difference.








So the wife made deviled eggs.





Quick tip: wipe the knife off w/ a wet towel to keep the blade clean and mess down!

The eggs have a little bit of a yellowish tint to them now.






The filling:
spicy mustard, mayo, salt, pepper  (we always mix to taste/consistancy)






Use a ziplock bag to help put mixture into egg halfs.






Garnish with some Smoked Paprika






Enjoy!


----------



## beerbelly (Apr 4, 2010)

Love deviled eggs, those look great!!


----------



## kaiser (Apr 4, 2010)

hmm - so did they really get good smoky flavor?

I love deviled eggs


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 4, 2010)

Looks great!

So let me get this straight----The first one didn't impress you, so you didn't do anything else to the others, except put them in the fridge in their shells, and that made them better? Do I have that right?

BTW: The smoking makes them look like Duck eggs---LOL.


Bearcarver


----------



## autoferret (Apr 4, 2010)

I ate it stright off the smoker and couldn't really taste any hint of the smoking.  But after letting them rest they had a very mild smoked flavor to them.   Probly b/c I was around the smell and use to it.  Wonder if you were to smoke them w/ out the shell if that would had more flavor or dry them out?


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 4, 2010)

Well if you leave the eggs in the refrig over night the flavor gets to miggle and become more promoldent. I really like to make deviled eggs with them or even eggs salad is really good to.


----------



## northern greenhorn (Apr 4, 2010)

I love deviled eggs, I'm gonna have to try these.


----------



## coacher72 (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks for the pics. My Family loves deviled eggs. Have to try it the next time.


----------



## rdknb (Apr 5, 2010)

We had deviled eggs today, next time I wm going to try that


----------



## mr bonejangles (Apr 5, 2010)

I wonder how the smoke would permeate the egg shells.  Not saying it didn't i just always thought it was solid.


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 5, 2010)

Steel Reserve 211, WOOHOO!


----------

